# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Spirituele ontwikkeling

## Felice

1. Velen van ons willen persoonlijk groeien en meer 'verlicht' zijn. Velen zijn daar alleen logisch, rationeel (dus in hun hoofd) mee bezig. Het hoofd blokkeert het hart. Om te ontwikkelen moet het hart het hoofd leiden. Om te ascenderen moeten we leven als een kind, vanuit ons hart.

2. Ben jezelf, neem geen airtjes of houdingen aan. Doe je niet anders voor dan je bent.

3. Handel zoals jij behandeld wil worden.

4. Zie God in alles.

5. Maak je huis schoon en ruim rommel op. Waar fysieke rommel is, is psychische rommel.

6. Eet zo licht, organisch en vegetarisch mogelijk.

7. Doe regelmatig oefeningen.

8. Slaap verstandig.

9. Heb tijd voor plezier.

10. Ontwikkel gezonde routines en ritmes in je leven.

11. Zorg voor je innerlijke kind.

12. Versterk jezelf emotioneel, zodat niemand je van streek kan maken of beïnvloeden.

13. Ga door met je plan en laat anderen doorgaan met hún plan.

14. Begrijp andermans gezichtspunten.

15. Maak een lijst van de goede kwaliteiten van je 'vijanden'.

16. Vergeef gemakkelijk.

17. Heb een open en genereus hart.

18. Luister met je hart om te begrijpen, niet met je hoofd om te antwoorden!

19. Gebruik dagelijks positieve affirmaties.

20. Blijf altijd kalm en gecentreerd.

21. Onthecht van materiële én emotionele wensen.

22. Neem de volledige verantwoordelijkheid voor je leven.

23. Kijk uit naar de signalen en seinposten, die je individuele reis op aarde begeleiden.

24. Kies met zorg je vrienden en metgezellen.

25. Kies je gedachten, woorden en acties met verantwoordelijkheid.

26. Lees slechts en kijk alleen naar datgene dat je vibratie verhoogt.

27. Wees gematigd in alle dingen. Beheers je neigingen en excessen.

28. Cultiveer hogere kwaliteiten als vriendelijkheid, gulheid en 'zorgen voor de ander'.

29. Accepteer iedereen en alles als Goddelijk. God is zowel in de boom als in de kakkerlak. Behandel hen dienovereenkomstig.

30. Zegen zowel je vijanden als je vrienden, want ze zijn een deel van de Goddelijke Eenheid.

31. Geef je lasten over aan God en als je dat hebt gedaan, pak ze dan niet terug.

32. Denk eraan dat uitdagingen kansen zijn om te groeien. Ze zouden niet worden aangeboden als je daar niet aan toe was.

33. Vraag gidsen en engelen om hulp en bescherming.

34. Denk eraan dat creatieve visualisatie de bouwsteen is voor je toekomst.

35. Visualiseer dat de barrières rondom je hart worden afgebroken.

36. Visualiseer wat je wilt creëren.

37. Visualiseer dat anderen krijgen wat ze nodig hebben.

38. Lach veel en neem het leven luchtig.

39. Mediteer dagelijks en vind stille, rustige ogenblikken voor reflectie.

40. Geef voortdurend dank en waardering!!

41. Bid vaak en betekenisvol. Verbind je met Engelen, Gidsen en Meesters.

42. Zwijgen is goud. Als je niet iets goeds kunt zeggen, zeg dan niets.

43. Help de planeet en alles wat daarop leeft.

44. Denk eraan dat het lijden van een ander uiteindelijk jouw lijden is. Bied een helpende hand.

45. Doe de vervelende dingen en karweitjes met plezier.

Spirituele Principes

1. Vraag.
Vraag om hulp van degenen die u hulp aanbieden (engelen, gidsen etc.) Door te vragen om hulp open je een kanaal voor communicatie en begeleiding

2. Mediteer.
Dit is een manier om spiritueel te groeien.

3. Vergeef.
De meesten van ons moeten wel iemand vergiffenis schenken, al is het maar
onszelf. Wanneer je jezelf vergeeft, los je daarmee een stuk opgebouwd karma in.

4. Lichaamswerk.
Zorg dat je in evenwicht ben met je fysieke lichaam. Wees goed voor je lichaam, en verhoog je trillingsgetal. Dit werkt in samenwerking met al het andere.

5. Leraren.
Leer en leer van leraren. Laat weten dat je bereidwillig bent om te leren en je pad te volgen.

6. Channel.
Verbreid de kennis die door channelling verkregen wordt om zodoende zelf en de mensen om je heen op een hoger niveau te brengen.

7. Leef NU.
Leef niet in het verleden, of in dromerige visioenen van de toekomst. Leef in het HIER EN NU

8. Creëer.
Creeer je realiteit zoals JIJ die wilt zien. Ruim oude dingen op en creeer een vacuum van waaruit nieuwe dingen kunnen ontstaan in je leven.

9. Laat toe.
Laat toe dat dingen hun natuurlijke beloop hebben, laat los, heb vertrouwen

10. Zegen.
Zegen ieder moment en iedere situatie omdat het zo moet zijn.

11. Visualiseer.
Visualiseer wit licht dat binnen komt door je kruin chakra en dat je lichaam
vult met wit zuivere liefdevolle energie..

12. Heb Lief.
Zonder voorwaarden, het is een manier om de zuiverheid die je van binnen bent te delen met de mensen om je heen. Los moeilijke situaties in liefde op en zie hoe het op een positieve manier opgelost wordt.

Veranderen

Er zijn 6 basisstappen om verandering in je leven te bewerkstelligen:

1. Bewustzijn
Je bewust worden van het patroon of de kwestie

2. Onderkennen
Toegeven dat je het patroon los moet laten

3. Keuze
Er actief voor kiezen het patroon los te laten

4. Strategie
Een realistisch plan opstellen

5. Betrokkenheid
Actie ondernemen, met een stok achter de deur

6. Vieren
Jezelf belonen als je het goed hebt gedaan

Van jezelf houden!

1. Hou op met alle kritiek. Kritiek verbetert nooit iets ten goede. Kritiek breekt je innerlijke kracht.

2. Maak jezelf niet bang. Hou op met jezelf te terroriseren met je gedachten.

3. Wees zacht, vriendelijk en geduldig. Behandel jezelf als iemand waar je veel van houdt.

4. Wees vriendelijk tegen je gedachten. Verander je gedachten geleidelijk als je dat nodig vindt.

5. Waardeer jezelf. Waardeer je vooruitgang, je ontwikkeling.

6. Steun jezelf en laat je steunen door anderen.
Om hulp vragen als je die nodig hebt is sterk zijn.

7. Wees liefdevol voor je negativiteit. Realiseer je dat je die hebt gecreëerd om in een behoefte te voorzien. Laat liefdevol oude patronen los en schep daardoor positiviteit.

8. Verzorg je lichaam goed. Bemin, vereer en verzorg de tempel waarin jij leeft.

9. Kijk jezelf vaak in de ogen. Kijk naar jezelf in de spiegel, communiceer met jezelf, vergeef jezelf, moedig jezelf aan.

10. Doe het NU. Wacht niet tot je weer beter bent, of afgeslankt, of totdat je een nieuwe baan hebt, of een nieuwe relatie. Leef nu, en doe het zo goed als je kunt.

BRON www.spiritualwisdom.nl

----------


## Felice

_Twijfel is het voorportaal waar doorheen allen moeten gaan voordat zij de tempel der wijsheid kunnen binnengaan.
Colton
Site Meter_

----------


## Felice

Als wij ons licht laten stralen geven we andere mensen onbewust de gelegenheid hetzelfde te doen.

Nelson Mandela

----------


## Felice

_Het grootste geschenk dat je iemand kunt geven is oprechte aandacht._

Dr. Richard Moss

----------


## Felice

_Tussen het volhouden door mag je best even uitrusten._

Olaf Hoenson

----------


## Felice

_Niets is sterker dan een idee waarvoor de tijd gekomen is._


Victor Hugo

----------


## Felice

_Wees uw vijanden dankbaar voor de les in tolerantie, zelfbeheersing en geduld._

Dalai Lama

----------


## Felice

_Je geeft niets aan de armen, je deelt iets met hen._

Hindoe wijsheid

----------


## Felice

_Staar je niet blind op een gesloten deur, maar kijk om je heen naar een deur die wél open is._

Helen Keller

----------


## Felice

_Wanneer we op de grond vallen doet dat pijn. Toch heben we de grond weer nodig om overeind te krabbelen._

Kathleen Mc.Donald

----------


## Felice

_Mijn wolken treurend in het duister, vergeten dat zij het zelf zijn die de zon verborgen houden.
_
Tagore

----------


## Felice

_Vrienden willen die geen fouten hebben betekent dat je van niemand wilt houden.
_
De Sacy

----------


## Felice

_In het leven ben je altijd voor jezelf een raadsel, maar na je dood weet iedereen opeens hoe goed je was. hadden ze je het maar eerder verteld....

_
Remco Campert

----------


## Felice

_Wij dragen in ons de wonderen die wij buiten onszelf zoeken._

Thomas Browne

----------


## Felice

_De eerste stap tot het realiseren van een droom is hem in je geest tot prioriteit maken._

Oosterse wijsheid

----------


## Felice

_Alleen in helder water zie je diepte._

Rutger Kopland

----------


## Felice

Dit is een mooi gebed.
Spiritualiteit is niet gekoppeld aan een of ander geloof, het is een universeel, godsdienst overstijgend gevoel, een dieper weten, dat er meer is tussen hemel en aarde. Het is het leven van alledag, werken, leven, liefhebben in de stroom van het Zijn, proberen een goed en heel (= geheeld, genezen, geheiligd) mens te worden. Dat is een dagelijkse oefening, in alles.
Daar kan soms een godsdienst, een samen beoefenen en overdenken, mediteren, een hulp bij zijn. Zo ontstonden kerken, kerkdiensten, kloosters, mensen zochten een plek met een voorganger, leiding, wilden bij de hand genomen worden, was op zoek naar rituelen, en nog vaak. Dat is niet verkeerd, maar de tijd is gekomen dat de mens innerlijke leiding voelt en zijn eigen weg wil zoeken.
Men hoeft niet meer zonodig in een gemeenschap van mensen te zijn, zijn geloof te beleven, wel of niet opgedrongen, men wil een vrije keuze maken, zoals het ook ooit begonnen is. De mens is van oorsprong zoekende en zoekt dan ook naar de kern van zijn bestaan, dat blijft ten allen tijde en is van alle tijden.

Er zijn in alle eeuwen grote godsgeleerden, kluizenaars, eenvoudigen van geest, theologen, theosofen, missionarissen, zoekers, enz. geweest, die goede geschriften hebben na gelaten, die als we daar voor open staan, ons iets te zeggen hebben, een boodschap hebben. Het is jammer dat sommige mensen al geneigd zijn een bepaalde boodschap of tekst af te wijzen als ze denken: dat heeft met de kerk te maken, met vroeger. En dan dus niet meer open staan. Een open geest en hart helpt om niet vooraf al te selecteren en dardoor jezelf te weerhouden van het ontvangen van goede spirituele teksten.

St. Theresia is één van ''de goede boodschappers".

Vandaag een gebed van haar dat je kan helpen op je Weg.


_Wil je mijn handen, God,

"Wil je mijn handen, God,
opdat ik de hele dag kan helpen wie hulp nodig heeft.
God, vandaag geef ik mijn handen aan Jou.
Wil je mijn voeten, God,
opdat ik de hele dag en elke dag
kan gaan naar wie een vriend nodig heeft.
God, vandaag geef ik mijn voeten aan Jou.
Wil je mijn stem, God,
opdat ik de hele dag kan spreken
tot hen die Jouw woorden van liefde nodig hebben.
God, vandaag geef ik mijn stem aan Jou.
Wil je mijn hart, God,
van 's ochtends vroeg tot 's avonds laat,
opdat ik van iedereen, zonder uitzondering, zou kunnen houden.
God, vandaag geef ik mijn hart aan Jou."

Moeder Theresa
_

----------


## Felice

En nog één: Een wensgebed. Doe van te voren een wens voor je dit leest.

_Moge u vandaag innerlijke vrede ervaren.

Moge u erop kunnen vertrouwen

dat uw hogere kracht u gebracht heeft,
precies daar waar u moet zijn.

Moge u de eindeloze mogelijkheden

niet vergeten die ontstaan,
uit het geloof.

Moge u de gaven die u gekregen heeft ontwikkelen,
en moge u de liefde die U gegeven is doen navolgen.

Moge u gerust zijn te weten dat u een kind

van God bent.

Laat deze aanwezigheid diep in ons doordringen
en aan onze ziel de Vrijheid geven om te zingen, te
dansen, te aanbidden
en lief te hebben.
Amen_

----------


## Felice

_Zorg ervoor dat de stem van je hart luider is dan de stem van je ego._

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi, hier staat wel heel veel geschreven.
Een vraagje; is het de bedoeling dat mensen die héél veel weten of kennis hebben dit lezen??
Dan is het overbodig want alles wat hier staat weten die al, dus ik mag er van uit gaan dat het voor iedereen een beetje begrijpelijk moet zijn...
Miss ben ik dan dom maar wát staat hier in het Nederlands

19. Gebruik dagelijks positieve affirmatie.
wát is affirmatie....

28. Cultiveer hogere kwaliteiten als vriendelijkheid, gulheid en 'zorgen voor de ander'
Cultiveren, dat is toch een land bewerken

26. Lees slechts en kijk alleen naar datgene dat je vibratie verhoogt.
Vibratie verhogen, moet je dan meer gaan trillen?

27. Wees gematigd in alle dingen. Beheers je neigingen en excessen.
Excessen.... ? een of andere ziekte?

23. Kijk uit naar de signalen en seinposten, die je individuele reis op aarde begeleiden.
Waar herken je die signalen aan?

33. Vraag gidsen en engelen om hulp en bescherming.
En hoe moet ik dit zien?? emailtje sturen??

34. Denk eraan dat creatieve visualisatie de bouwsteen is voor je toekomst.
creatieve visualisatie... pffff, en dat voor een leek.... ik geloof echt dat ik een woordenboek nodig heb.

Sorry hoor, maar ik denk dat dit gewoon geen begrijpelijke taal is voor 'een simpele geest' zoals ik en met mij vele anderen.
Als je hier een serieus topic van wilt maken dan zal je toch echt moeten beginnen om een stapje naar beneden te gaan met het niveau van schrijven, dat kan namelijk makkelijk.
Een 'Simpele' kan nu eenmaal niet een stapje omhoog doen.

Groetjes, Peter.

----------


## Letje999

Goedeavond,

Ik moet toegeven dat na het lezen van dit stukje er toch wel wat vragen komen zoals Peter hierboven al gedaan heeft.

Ik weet niet precies wat de bedoeling hiervan is, maar als we onze medemensen bewust van onszelf en iedereen om ons heen willen maken en een betere rust en harmonieus leven willen laten leiden, dat we dan wel duidelijk moeten blijven.
Deze taal is voor ons mediums vrij duidelijk maar voor beginners toch moeilijk te begrijpen.

Groetjes Arlette

----------


## Felice

Hallo Crestfallensoul,

Ik heb net toevallig ook gereageerd op jou bij een ander spiritueel artikel dat ik geschreven had en heb daar al veel tijd besteed. (en toen wilde ik hier en daar nog wat verbeteren en toevoegen, maar dat bleek wat langer geduurd te hebben dan 10 min. , toen was die mogelijkheid verlopen helaas, dus nog meer tijd kwijt geraakt, want kon die toevoegingen niet meer erbij zetten.)
Allereerst Peter, weer bedankt voor je vragen en die verdienen een antwoord, dus ga ik er op in.

Je hebt gelijk als ik het zo overlees: niet alles is even begrijpelijk voor iedereen. Dat maakt je echter niet dom, maar het maakt je juist slimmer als je vraagt wat je niet begrijpt danwel zelf op gaat zoeken wat het betekent. Er zijn natuurlijk hele boeken en lezingen en verhandelingen enz. over, net zogoed als dat er hele medische artikelen zijn, die vaak veel meer dan dit doorspekt zijn van moeilijke woorden en moeilijk te begrijpen taal.

Als je iets niet begrijpt, kun je het óf zo laten óf het op gaan zoeken. (je kent de uitspraak wel over kinderen die sexuele voorlichting krijgen? als hen teveel vertelt wordt wat ze nog niet begrijpen en/of nog niet aan toe zijn, dan vergeten ze het wel weer en komen er later op terug of horen het opnieuw als ze er aan toe zijn.)

Je haalt enkele dingen naar voren die je niet begrijpt. Het is teveel voor mij om daar allemaal op in te gaan, en het plaatst jezelf ook in een afhankelijkheid. Je kunt als het je echt interesseert, iets opzoeken.(doe ik ook als ik iets wil weten)
Zo'n artikel is daarnaast bedoeld ter bewustwording, groei, ontwikkeling. Door je dingen af te vragen kom je verder.
En hier zitten net als overal mensen van allerlei kunnen en pluimage, met diverse achtergronden en interesses. Niet beter of slechter, alleen verschillend.


Enkele antwoorden: affirmeren is het steeds herhalen van een bepaald woord of zin, met de bedoeling dat dit verder in je (onder-) bewustzijn zakt, zodat het tenslotte een deel van jezelf wordt.


Cultiveren: maakt dat sterker, groter.
Jouw opmerking mbt. het land bewerken, is niet zo gek: daarin maak je ook iets grote, sterker, beter, door het te bewerken, aandacht en zorg te geven.


Je vibratie: ieder mens, dier, plant enz. heeft een eigen trilling(-sgetal) en trilt, vibreert mee in het geheel, in de kosmos.
Je bent je normaal gesproken niet bewust van die trilling. Wel kun je soms voelen dat je totaal anders reageert of bent dan een ander, en soms ligt dat aan het feit dat je een andere trillingsfrequentie hebt dan een ander.

Excessen: uitspattingen.

Uitkijken naar signalen: let maar eens op: zogenaamde toevalligheden zijn vaak geen toevalligheden, maar komen ''niet voor niets'' op je weg. Als je er oog voor leert krijgen, er op gaat letten merk je dat die dingen niet voor niets juist daar en juist dan plaatsvinden. "Iets valt je toe'' zeg ik altijd. Je kunt dat gebruiken of zo'n signaal negeren, dat is de vrije keuze en wil van iemand.


Gidsen en engelen om bescherming vragen: nee, niet met een email of per post...maar in je geest, met je gedachten gericht hulp willen vragen en daar voor open staan. 
Gidsen en beschermengelen zijn er, maar die willen wel gevraagd worden, dan willen ze heel graag helpen, maar ze moéten wel gevraagd worden, omdat de mens een vrije wil heeft. (dat wil niet zeggen dat ze niet uit zichzelf helpen in crisissituaties als een ongeluk of zo.)

Creatieve visualisatie voor de toekomst: dwz. dat je zelf creatief ''dingen voor je geestesoog moet zien, die positief 
zijn. 

Dit alles in het kort. Als je meer wilt weten ga dan eens een new Age boekhandel in bv.
Zo'n artikel als dit kan je juist op het goede moment op je weg komen (ook een voorbeeld van een signaal), en daar kun je iets mee doen, waardoor je die kant van je mens zijn ook ruimte en groei geeft.
Je laat je in elk geval aanraken, dus dat is ook o.a. de bedoeling van dit artikel, dat is duidelijk, lijkt me.

Goed dat je gereageerd hebt Peter, (al heeft het me meer tijd gekost dan ik had), ik had er geen erg in dat dit onduidelijk was voor diversen. Wél kun je dus net als bij medische artikelen als je daar meer over wilt weten, dat opzoeken. Typ bv. onder google :affirmeren of affirmaties in, en je ziet ik weet niet hoeveel sites waarschijnlijk, en allerlei links naar weer andere sites, en de informatie is oneindig. Zo kom je weer verder in weten en groei en bewust zijn en dus ontwikkeling.
Voor ieder ligt die weg open, zonder voorbehoud van wie dan ook, integendeel!

Veel succes met je zoektocht Peter!

----------


## mama50

goede morgen allemaal,ik ben hier ook de laaatste tijd veel mee bezig en put er kracht uit .liefs

----------


## Suske'52

:Smile: @ mama50 ,ik ben al 11 jaar intens bezig met het spirituele al zeg ik het zelf ik ben er vrij goed in en het helpt mij ook helder te zien in bepaalde zaken en geeft mij rust , lees er enorm veel boeken over en doe ook cursussen hierin om mij verder te ontwikkelen , als je ondervind dat het je helpt ben je op de goeie weg , ook hier zijn er vele met hun medemens begaan en dat zijn ook lichtwerkers op hun manier . 

Werk en voel met je hart en niet met je ego , dan ben je zuiver van geest . :Smile:

----------


## regine41

het heeft me goed gedaan op dit allemaal te lezen
grt

----------

